# Solved: Interactive Colour Book to add on website?



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

I have some several closed outline for colouring page as i want to add colouring page section to Kid Zone and have been trying thecolour.com and they do brilliant but they dont do allow us to upload then embed to the website.

However i have found eHow of these http://www.ehow.com/how_5778607_add-interactive-coloring-book-website.html but they seems that Jake Colour page is broken and is now under construction for alot while. Possible closed down,

So i googled and found some example that Jake Colour book but they seems to be brushing it over not just filling the white gaps.

However im looking for interactive colouring website that allow me to upload my own outlines then embedded to my website and allow user to colour they want and when done, they can print the colour page.

Anyone know some good site that do this?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Started trial on My Colour Book.

http://mycoloringbook.keasoftware.com/

No further assistance needed.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

That's great fun!! Is keasoftware you?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

No, but thought to share to people


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!

Richard


----------

